# Meteor shower tonight



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Should be visible to the naked eye, although you may need to get out of the city, away from all the artificial lights to see properly.

There is a free viewing area at Bab al Shams arranged by an astronomy group.

Clear skies for tonight's meteor shower - The National Newspaper

We're planning on driving out to the desert to see it properly.
-


----------

